# Problems with ipw3945

## kwiqsilver

I followed this page to set up my network card. When the ipw3945d daemon runs, it sucks up 100% of the cpu, and eventually locks up the machine, so I have to reset it.

I'm using the ~x86 masked version of the ipw3945d package (to get the /etc/init.d/ipw3945d entry). Everything else is the latest stable (as of Midnight Dec 8 ).

Any help would be appreciated.

----------

## Mr. Sinister

Same thing here.

----------

## joelwright

me too  :Sad: 

Anyone found a solution yet?!

----------

## jtp755

my ipw3945 also uses up all my cpu and im running kernel gs-2.6.18-r4

----------

## madisonicus

Some logs would be helpful, otherwise we don't know where to start.  Are you using wpa_supplicant?  If so, the output from wpa_cli would also be helpful.

----------

## jtp755

what logs are you looking for and i will get them for you

probably related... https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-434817-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-ipw3945d-start-525.html

----------

## Hanoc

I also had this problem and I *solved* the cpu part by reinstaling.

the problem is that since then I can get the wirless card to work

more info here:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3802350.html

any help will be most apreciated.

----------

## jasn

If you're running the 1.7.22-r4 version of the ipw3945d daemon, make sure you set permissions correctly on your /var/run/ipw3945d directory, as well as you edit your /etc/conf.d/ipw3945d configuration file as Fran described in the following thread;

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-526447.html

----------

